# Problème avec Safari 1.3.2



## bbor (10 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Powerbook G4. Depuis la mise à jour OS 10.3.9, je n'arrive plus à afficher certaines pages web sous Safari 1.3.2, comme le site hotmail. Voici le message qui s'affiche:
Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page https://loginnet.passport.com/ppsecure/post.srf?id=2&vv=330&lc=1036&bk=1142007052 car Safari na pas pu établir une connexion sécurisée au serveur loginnet.passport.com.
Pourriez-vous m'aider à résoudre ce problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mars 2006)

bonjour et bienvenu

tu parles bien de la derniere mise à jour Safari d'il y a peu?
1.3.2 (v312.6)

( la version est indiqué non dans la fenêtre pomme +I mais via  " à propos de safari")

Aucun probleme me concernant


----------



## bbor (10 Mars 2006)

Absolument. Safari 1.3.2 (v312.6).

Je ne comprend pas d'où vient le problème. Si d'autres utilisateurs ont le même...


----------



## reneb (17 Mars 2007)

bbor a dit:


> Absolument. Safari 1.3.2 (v312.6).
> 
> Je ne comprend pas d'où vient le problème. Si d'autres utilisateurs ont le même...



J'ai reglé ce problème sur mon Emac système 10.3.9 en éliminant le fichier "System.Keychain" qui se trouve sur le disque: Macintosh HD/bibiliothèque/keychains/System.Keychain

Bonne chance
René


http://www.renebeaulieu.com


----------

